# "video has been automatically stopped" ?



## risc32 (May 1, 2012)

That's the message I've twice gotten seconds after starting to record some video. I believe both times I was shooting 1080/30fps all-i. Anyone else have this happen? Any thoughts of what gives?


----------



## jlev23 (May 1, 2012)

are you using extreme pro CF cards?


----------



## bakker (May 1, 2012)

Your CF card's writing speed is not high enough.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2012)

Could be a slow card, or a card with a bad memory location. To fix bad memory locations, a low level format needs to be done. Do it in your computer for a CF card, or in Camera for a SDHC / XC card


----------



## EYEONE (May 1, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Could be a slow card, or a card with a bad memory location. To fix bad memory locations, a low level format needs to be done. Do it in your computer for a CF card, or in Camera for a SDHC / XC card



Why would you not format a CF card in camera?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Could be a slow card, or a card with a bad memory location. To fix bad memory locations, a low level format needs to be done. Do it in your computer for a CF card, or in Camera for a SDHC / XC card
> ...


 
With CF cards, the camera does not actually format the card, just changes the fat table to tell the camera the card is empty. If the card has a bad memory location, you want to do the type of format that actually erases or tests each memory location, and marks blocks with a bad memory location as unusable. This is often referred to as a low level format. 

For the 5D MK III, there is a option with SD cards to do a low level or normal format in camera, but not CF.

Lots of people format in camera and do not understand that that type of format will not detect or fix bad memory locations. Its fine to format in camera, but if you are having problems, a low level format is one of the things to try.


----------



## EYEONE (May 2, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Interesting. I actually have a 8gb card that has had issues out of the box. I haven't used it in a while but I'm going to try a low level format in my computer and see what happens. I also have a 16gb with a few suspected but not confirmed issues that I will do that too also.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## risc32 (May 3, 2012)

The card that was giving me this problem a couple times is a sandisk SD 64gb 30 mb's version. It's the card that has been on sale at a few places recently, and i just couldn't pass it up. Thanks.


----------



## jrod (May 3, 2012)

thesirren said:


> what kind of sd card would be optimal for shooting video and continous shooting?
> 
> how much mbps should it have and may be note some particular ones;
> 
> would SanDisk 64GB Extreme SDXC UHS-I Memory Card, 45MBps Read/Write Speeds be enough, or should I go for the 95MBps version?



The problem with SD cards is the camera does not support the UHS-I standard, so the 45MBps is not what you are ever going to get, you are basically getting a Class 10 speed which is only guaranteed to be 10MBps. Your best bet would be would to be to us a UDMA7 CF card if you can (I am not sure what camera you are running)


----------



## Minnesota Nice (May 3, 2012)

It's the card's write speed. I've got a class 10 that does that once in awhile and another class 10 UHS 1 that I've never had an issue with. Actual write speed may vary it's not always what it says on the card unfortunately.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 3, 2012)

Minnesota Nice said:


> Actual write speed may vary it's not always what it says on the card unfortunately.


With a camera body that supports magic lantern, you can fine-tune (raise or lower) the bitrate = write speed so that it maxes out the card's potential.


----------



## Orangutan (May 3, 2012)

risc32 said:


> The card that was giving me this problem a couple times is a sandisk SD 64gb 30 mb's version. It's the card that has been on sale at a few places recently, and i just couldn't pass it up. Thanks.



I'll repeat the advice I have posted several times before: always test your cards before using them. Lately I have been using DBAN (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darik%27s_Boot_and_Nuke). This will give you several benefits: (1) It'll find major defects; i.e. force a bad card to fail before you try to use it in an important situation (2) It'll force the built-in error-correction facilities to deal with small bad spots (which are somewhat common) (3) It'll give you some peace of mind. I typically do 20 passes.

*WARNING:* Do this on an old/second hand computer with no hard disk. DBAN (intentionally) makes it easy to wipe your hard drive beyond recovery.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (May 3, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Minnesota Nice said:
> 
> 
> > Actual write speed may vary it's not always what it says on the card unfortunately.
> ...



that is exactly what I do, I usually drop it a little bit if I'm having issues.


----------

